# I found my cure for constipation



## alpha66 (May 19, 2011)

I think chia seed is doing mircale to me. But i am not 100% sure though.After trying evrything to avoid using any stimulant, i gave up and started taking agiolax(senna+psyllium husk) and it worked great. It reduced my transit time less than 8 hours which means that what I eat for dinner comes out of my body next morning. My body felt great but i was still anxious because you can't rely on stimulant for long run....Then about a week ago, one day, i had very active bowel motility which was unusual even considering that i was taking agiolax. I had 3 BMs on that day and they were not really diarrhea. So i thought i stop taking agiolax and see what would happen.Surprisingly, I was able to have normal urge and normal BM once every morning as soon as I wake up. Well it,s more like i have to get out of bed because of the urge!!!! Isn' this great????So I initially thought some how agiolax woke up my colon which was sleeping? Which is very unlikely.. Becaue never heard of such effect for any stimulant.Then i realized that i started taking chia seed around the time I quit taking agiolax. Why didn't I notice this ealier? Because I did not have much expectation with it. I started taking chia seed in desperation like "let me try whatever i can and see if I can find somethingg that works"I already tried various fibers but they never did much with my constipation. Chia seed is also fiber so that is why I was not expecting much from it.But i now go like clock everymorning as soon as i wake up, my stool is very soft because transit time is so fast.. I get good urge so after BM, i feel so great.To me it's hard to believe that this is purely the effect of chia seed. But i am not eating anything else to have such a good BM every day. My Bm is a lot better than even before my constipation days. i've never had this good BMs in the past.Is this purely the effect of chia seed as additional fiber? I don't know. I tried psyllium husk, metamucil, fiber one bar etc...Nothing really worked so why chia seed?I dont know. Maybe my constipation is realy gone after 1 week use of agiolax and chia seed is just making my BM little better than normal??? I know that chia seed is not stimulant and most people does not use it primarily for constipation but rather for omega 3 intake etc....Still, it looks like chia seed has fixed (or at least helping) my constipation.I feel so good these days becausd i can always start my day with empty bowel!!!!!!! Yeah!!!!So try chia seed if you are looking for something new to try... Maybe it does miracle to you too!


----------



## sunwillrise (Jul 12, 2011)

alpha66 said:


> I think chia seed is doing mircale to me. But i am not 100% sure though.After trying evrything to avoid using any stimulant, i gave up and started taking agiolax(senna+psyllium husk) and it worked great. It reduced my transit time less than 8 hours which means that what I eat for dinner comes out of my body next morning. My body felt great but i was still anxious because you can't rely on stimulant for long run....Then about a week ago, one day, i had very active bowel motility which was unusual even considering that i was taking agiolax. I had 3 BMs on that day and they were not really diarrhea. So i thought i stop taking agiolax and see what would happen.Surprisingly, I was able to have normal urge and normal BM once every morning as soon as I wake up. Well it,s more like i have to get out of bed because of the urge!!!! Isn' this great????So I initially thought some how agiolax woke up my colon which was sleeping? Which is very unlikely.. Becaue never heard of such effect for any stimulant.Then i realized that i started taking chia seed around the time I quit taking agiolax. Why didn't I notice this ealier? Because I did not have much expectation with it. I started taking chia seed in desperation like "let me try whatever i can and see if I can find somethingg that works"I already tried various fibers but they never did much with my constipation. Chia seed is also fiber so that is why I was not expecting much from it.But i now go like clock everymorning as soon as i wake up, my stool is very soft because transit time is so fast.. I get good urge so after BM, i feel so great.To me it's hard to believe that this is purely the effect of chia seed. But i am not eating anything else to have such a good BM every day. My Bm is a lot better than even before my constipation days. i've never had this good BMs in the past.Is this purely the effect of chia seed as additional fiber? I don't know. I tried psyllium husk, metamucil, fiber one bar etc...Nothing really worked so why chia seed?I dont know. Maybe my constipation is realy gone after 1 week use of agiolax and chia seed is just making my BM little better than normal??? I know that chia seed is not stimulant and most people does not use it primarily for constipation but rather for omega 3 intake etc....Still, it looks like chia seed has fixed (or at least helping) my constipation.I feel so good these days becausd i can always start my day with empty bowel!!!!!!! Yeah!!!!So try chia seed if you are looking for something new to try... Maybe it does miracle to you too!


----------



## sunwillrise (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi,So i have been suffering from constipation since about eight years old, and my doctor when i was younger would just tell me to take senecot etc. That would work but then i would have to re-take it again...and again. At age 16 my stomach well i feel like gave up on me and I've tried everyyyy thing out there, at least it feels that way. Nothing seems to work, i have grown to be desperate to find anything that will help. This is my first blog...so bare with me if its not the best :/. But i'm thrilled you have found something that is potentially working!! I would love to give it a try too, if you say its helped you. The problem is my parents have spent so much on a bunch of different medicines to help with this chronic constipation. Would you mine me asking the price and how long it took to start feeling a difference? I have college coming up, it makes me nervous not knowing if i'll ever find something to ease this frustration. Thanks!


----------



## jfalcon (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey Alpha66, I am looking forward to trying the chia seed. Hopefully I will have the same results as you. When you had chronic constipation, did you ever experience big urges to go to the bathroom and when you get to the toilet, all that would come out would be a very small child like bowel movement?? I usually suffer from excess wiping after my bowel movements... Its like, I am never able to completely clean out my rectum? Has anyone ever heard of this?? Please help


----------



## alpha66 (May 19, 2011)

Guys, The happy time lasted only about a week. Now I am back to where I was.I don't know why but chia seed is not working anymore. (Maybe it was not chia seed at all at first place).If you want to try you can get it from amazon.com .jfalcon, I don't feel the urge. That's my problem. I can feel it only if I take some stimulant. I think I have very lazy colon. Don't know why.I had some blood test last week, but they found no problem so...Anyway, I still wonder what gave me that one week of heaven.... Uhhhh....


----------

